# MaxQ fescue



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I have decided to try some of the endophyte friendly fescue. The only thing that concerns me is will it be as heat and drought tolerant as k31? It seems like MaxQ is the most popular and best variety for the southeast from what I have read. Pennington seeds sells MaxQ which is a plus because my grandad can order from Pennington through his store and was getting ready to order some lawn seed anyway.

This afternoon we were looking through the sales brochure and they also have another endophyte friendly fescue called Texoma MaxQ II. It suggested that this variety is even more persistent and better yielding than K31....this was very interesting to me. I was wonder if any of you had heard or had any experience with this variety and which would be the better choice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Manytimes seed today will come in 25# bags instead of the standard 50#......I have discovered thru the years that the only way you can know for sure how a grass variety will work for you is to try some. What you might do is plant 75% of your area in MaxQ and 25% in Texoma variety.....if available. I am convinced that the MaxQ will work well in the Southeast.....I know nothing of the Texoma.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought 500 lbs. of MaxQ this past week. I looked at the other, newer varieties but could not find enough history on them to pull the trigger.

I believe MaxQ will with stand the heat and drought as well as the old K31. It may not hold up to the grazing as well under those conditions. If it is for hay then that probably will not be an issue.

There is normally a lot of study and research done before a new variety is released. The Texoma MaxQ certainly looks like the real deal from the data.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I think what I will do is call in the morning and find out what the price difference between the two is. If the Texoma is a gracious amount more I may just stick with MaxQ. Since I like to compare how different varieties preform if the price is similar I may plant some of each since I'm planting two different small fields.

I'm going to be mixing it with orchard grass to hopefully have about equal amounts of both grasses. What seeding rate would you suggest to get about half orchard and half fescue?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am planting 25 lb. per acre. I suppose half of that if mixed with OG would be fine. Maybe ask Pennington if you call. Both are cool season grasses so they will compete a little. 50/50 should do well.

I hope to get the fescue up and graze it come spring, then drill Tifton 9 Bahia into it. Both are bunch grasses, Fescue cool season, Bahia warm. I have seen this blend and they seem to compliment each other well.

I believe I am also going to add a perennial white clover with the fescue when I plant this fall.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good mix TIm.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I called Pennington this morning and the Texoma was $5 more expensive per 25 pound bag than the MaxQ so I ordered some of each to compare the two.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is not much difference in price. I believe you made the right move.

I wanted to have mine planted by the end of September. Still trying to finish up haying.

I hope your planting goes well and you have a nice stand.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

You should have also checked out BarOptima PLUS E34 tall fescue

www.barusa.com/files/5/8/2/3/BarOptima%20PLUS.pdf

Barenbrug has been the leader in soft leaf, high digestibility,and high palatability tall fescues for years, and now with the beneficial endophyte E34 they are even better.

In a wide range of trials it has shown to be at least as good, and most times better than MaxQ in all persistence, yield, digestibility and palatability.

We used to sell MaxQ, but now only sell BarOptima PLUS E34.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I did not see any reference of BarOptima as to it being drought tolerant in the link above.....which is critical in the South. I saw the word persistant used but that does not necessarily mean drought tolerant. Maybe they have that information in another link?

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

prairie said:


> You should have also checked out BarOptima PLUS E34 tall fescue
> www.barusa.com/files/5/8/2/3/BarOptima%20PLUS.pdf
> Barenbrug has been the leader in soft leaf, high digestibility,and high palatability tall fescues for years, and now with the beneficial endophyte E34 they are even better.
> In a wide range of trials it has shown to be at least as good, and most times better than MaxQ in all persistence, yield, digestibility and palatability.
> We used to sell MaxQ, but now only sell BarOptima PLUS E34.


 I did look into the BarOptima and I have no doubt that it is a good grass but I did not see much information on how it would preform in the south. It seemed that MaxQ is the popular variety of endophyte friendly fescue here in the south.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I did look into the BarOptima and I have no doubt that it is a good grass but I did not see much information on how it would preform in the south. It seemed that MaxQ is the popular variety of endophyte friendly fescue here in the south.


The information I found when comparing BarOptima to MaxQ when I researched, said BarOptima seemed comparable to MaxQ. I believe this was from the University of Tennessee. Since the study was done in the south and MaxQ has done well in the south for 10 years it helped in my decision to go with MaxQ.


----------

